# First chickens Q's



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

I want to get white rock, barred rock and dark cornish hens. I want a barred rock to be the rooster. Should i order 5 of each straight run or 5 of each pullets and one rooster?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

BrandonM said:


> I want to get white rock, barred rock and dark cornish hens. I want a barred rock to be the rooster. Should i order 5 of each straight run or 5 of each pullets and one rooster?


Well what are you going to do when the straight run has roosters in ask you end up with five roosters...go for the one rooster and pullets


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

birdguy said:


> Well what are you going to do when the straight run has roosters in ask you end up with five roosters...go for the one rooster and pullets


Agree.......


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

I am planning on eating the roosters i don't need.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Then you are going to have to place multiple orders to get a number of hens enough to have plenty of eggs. The hatcheries know what the sexes are when they send them...it's a rare thing when someone orders straight run that they get a high percentage of hens over roosters. Roosters are something hatcheries are trying to get rid of, so you will have a good plenty of roosters. 

Might take many orders of straight run to build up a flock of hens.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Tee hee.......


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

Ok so ill probably order 5 of each pullets and one rooster. And will a white rock rooster and a barred rock hen give me ghost barred chickens, white or normal barring?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Brandon, you can find information that detailed by googling for those breeds and finding sites devoted to them. You can even find hard core breeders on BYC of both those breeds who can tell you every detail of that pairing. Those folks are _serious_ about their breeding, I tell ya!


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

Bee, i can't thank you enough for not only this thread but many others.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

True that!!!


----------

